# OO2 Trapping Adventure



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Hello all, it has been awhile. Hope to be back more often, enjoy the knowledge and posts!

Have been pretty busy and just getting back into my trapping. I am pretty green with the trapping. So far I have mostly only used coyote snares in my experience.

This year I have started to use 110's for muskrats in the farmers pond. Also, I have started to try my hand at foothold sets for raccoons or coyotes. So far nothing in the footholds. Has been unseasonably warm and very wet.

So far I have caught 1 coyote, 7 muskrat, 1 mink, and 1 raccoon.

So far all the pelts ate frozen unfleshed. Not sure if I should sell o fur buyer near me or flesh/dry and send to NAFA myself??

I look forward to your information and knowledge to improve my trapping!


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Here are a few pictures I have taken this far. Feel free to offer advice on the foothold sets! I am using old victor “fox” traps and duke #2. The water set is an attempt to catch a mink, rat, or raccoon in the creek. That set probably looks pretty rough.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Keep at it OO2, you'll get them.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Don. Still trying to kill one with your tree branch call. Have come close a couple times!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

My advice is get a book or DVD on fur handling... and try not to freeze anything if you can. It's a lot easier to skin and flesh them right after you catch one.

Are you walking around the farmers pond with your hip-boots on looking for bank rats? If you don't know what the hell I am talking about just ask ????


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

So far I am just looking for the runs coming out of the bank. Easy to see them and I just put a 110 on the run. So far I have caught 8 doing this but I’m sure I could be more effective as they have 2 hits built.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I had something dig one of my traps up and it rained a lot so I remade all my foothold sets today. What are you guys thoughts?


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Well I finally caught another coyote. Is this red/orange coyote worth anything on the fur market? It has a good amount of guard hair loss around neck?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Quite the colors on that one, congrats..


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

That is indeed quite a color , congrats on the catch .


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thank you gentlemen. Looking forward to getting it washed to see how it looks then.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats ! I like the coloration on it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Grats on your catch----Does have cool colors--------He might have mites or might have some hair lost from crawling under a fence. Again Congratulations on your Coyote catch--------*

*svb*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking one we had a lot of coyotes like that here a few years ago now some are gray and black or blonde don’t know why


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thank you, like you we seem to get the occasional color phase coyote. I’d really like to see a black coyote.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Caught another coyote today. This one seems to be pretty decently fured for around here.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats..


----------

